# Fischfilet in Bierteig



## duck_68 (12. Februar 2003)

.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2003)

Mehl in eine Schüssel geben, Salz und etwas zucker dazu und verrühren, verhindert Klumpenbildung.
Dann etwas Milch zugeben und mit dem Schneebesen verrühren, bis eine glatte Masse entstanden ist. Danach Bier dazu (man kann auch nur Bier verwenden). Man sollte darauf achten, daß der Teig nicht zu dünn ist. 
Etwas Öl dazu (macht den Teig beim Backen knuspriger).
Auf ca. 500 Gramm Masse zwei Eier trennen, das Eigelb in den Teig, das Eiklar steif schlagen.
Das Eiklar erst kurz vor dem ausbacken vorsichtig unterheben.
Fischstücke (oder anderes) würzen und mehlieren, dan mit durch den Teig ziehen und ausbacken. 
Beim ausbacken auf die Temperatur achten: 
Solte nicht unter ca. 160 und nicht über 180 Grad liegen.
Nicht zu viele Stücke auf einmal in die Friteuse geben, da sonst die Temperatur zu weit absinkt und sich der Teig mit Fett vollsaugen kann.
Zum Fritieren einfaches Pflanzenöl verwenden. ist preiswerter als die speziellen Fritierfette und funzt genauso.


----------



## C.K. (12. Februar 2003)

@Thomas9904

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, wie machst Du das nur, dass mir beim lesen schon das Wasser im Mund zusammenläuft!!!! #d 

Wie machst Du die Knobisoße??? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2003)

Mayo mit Knoblauch nach Geschmack abschmecken.
Wer weniger deftig will, kann die Mayo mit Joghurt auf weniger Fett trimmen.
Sinnvoller (weil Fett Geschmacksträger ist) ist es aber mit reiner MAyo, und dafür etwas weniger davon zu essen.


----------



## Allroundangler (12. Februar 2003)

Meine Mutter nimmt immer Bier und Mehl und fertig ist....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (12. Februar 2003)

Ich nehme auch nur Bier, Mehl, Salz und Pfeffer. Fischstücke in Mehl wenden, dann durch den Teig.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## leierfisch (12. Februar 2003)

Ich mach es genauso wie Thomas,allerdings beträufel ich die Filets noch mit Worcester Sauce   #h


----------



## Klausi (12. Februar 2003)

Hört sich aber wieder lecker an :l


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo Thomas,
Hört sich echt gut an. :m 
Darf ich das auf meiner Rezepteseite 

http://home.eplus-online.de/Garfield/rezepte.htm 

veröffentlichen??? :z  :z 
Gruß Garfield #h  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2003)

Logo darfste das, Garfield (toller Nick übrigens): Mit nem Hinweis aufs Anglerboard :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Februar 2003)

Hi Thomas, Danke   :m  :m 
Hinweiß aus Board versteht sich von selbst  
Gruß Garfield #h


----------



## anguilla (12. Februar 2003)

mal ne dumme Frage:

was mach ich, wenn ich keine Friteuse besitze???
kann man Fisch im Bierteig auch anders zubereiten (braten, o.ä.) ;+


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Februar 2003)

Ist drauf :z 
Zu finden unter:
http://home.eplus-online.de/Garfield/rezepte.htm  
http://asv.petri-heil-richrath-e.v.beep.de 
Gruß Garfield  #h 
Nochmals Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2003)

Wenn man keine Friteuse hat, einfach einen Topf mit genügend Öl drin auf den Herd stellen.
Temperatur entweder mit Fettthermometer messen, oder den Stiel von nem (Holz)Rührlöffel reinhalten: Wenns perlt ist heiß genug.
PS: @GArfield: HAste schön gemacht mit dem Hinweis :z


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Februar 2003)

@Thomas
Nicht soviel Lob :q 
Sonst gewöhn ich mich d`ran :z 
Gruß Garfield


----------

